# WxWidgets / Bibliotheken



## DuffCola (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo.
Ich würde gerne WxWidgets benutzten, doch fehlt mir die Verständnis, was die Installation angeht.
In allen Tutorials wird die WxWidgets Bibliothek erst mit dem Mingw32 Compiler compiliert.
Aber warum, warum muss ich die Bibliotkek bei mir erst noch mit irgend einem Compiler compilieren?
Wenn ich mir den WxWidgets  Ordner anschaue ist da ja auch mächtig viel unnötiges Zeug noch drin(z.B. Docs, Samples usw...).
Welche Dateien brauche ich alleine ?
Und wie ist die Bibliothek gepeichert ?
Also ich meine Normalerweise hat ja eine Klasse immer eine Header und Quell - Datei, dann habe ich gehört, dass viele stat den Quelldateien die fertig compilierten Module mitgeben, damit man den Quellcode nicht lesen kann.
Und ich möchte eigentlich in der IDE c++ visual Studio express mit WxWidgets arbeiten und nicht mit einem vorgefertigten Projekt, wie es CodeBlocks anbietet.

Ich denke mal, ihr seht wie wenig Ahnung ich habe, was Bibliotheken an geht.
Könnte mir einer Genua erklären, wie dass funktioniert?


----------



## deepthroat (10. Juni 2013)

Hi.

Wenn du Visual Studio verwendenst kannst du das Binär-Release von wxWidgets verwenden:

https://sourceforge.net/projects/wxwindows/files/2.9.4/binaries/

Dann mußt du nichts mehr selbst kompilieren.


----------



## DuffCola (11. Juni 2013)

Ja danke.
Aber trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen wie sowas funktioniert usw..
Z.B. was ist der Release debug usw....


----------



## DuffCola (11. Juni 2013)

Ich möchte eigentlich genau wissen, wie das funktioniert, wenn ich z.B. einfach mithilfe der Konsole(cmd.exe) in verbindung mit dem GNU Compiler jetzt ein Programm compiliere, was muss ich tun, damit ich WxWdigets dort dann verwenden kann?

Alos ich meine mit dem Befehl:

```
g++ -o test test.cpp
```


----------



## Der Wolf (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

das kommt immer ein darauf an in welchem Format dein wxWidget vorliegt. Sollte es ein Binär-Release sein, nehme ich mal an, dass es als Library vorliegt (also entweder als .lib oder als .dll). Sollte sie statisch sein, musst die Bibliothek noch zu deinem Programm hinzulinken lassen. Dann müsst die die Datei in den Linker Einstellungen deines VS Express Projektes angeben.

Falls du die Klassen und Header auch direkt vorhanden hast, kannst du die verschiedenen benötigten Klassen auch direkt in dein Programm hinein compilieren lassen und brauchst keine extra Klassen-Bibliothek. Meist sollte es aber leichter sein, die vorhandene Klassen-Bibliothek zu verwenden, da die Abhängigkeiten zwischen den Klassen es meist sehr schwer machen nur die Klassen aus dem Paket heraus zu suchen und kompilieren zu lassen, die deine Applikation am Ende auch verwenden wird.

Gruß,
Wolf


----------



## DuffCola (11. Juni 2013)

Mh.
Also ich habe leider nicht die gringste ahnung, was bibliotheken angeh(Was ist eine statische bibliothek?).
Ich habe jetzt den windows installer von wxwidgets installiert, dann gegcleant, und dann compliert.
Jetzt frage ich mich, welche dateien ich brauche.
Also einaml braucht man den include bzw die header dateien.
Dann die lib, aber da gehst schon los, nache dem compilieren sind jetzt in einem extra ordner dll files.
Jetzt muss ich unter VC++-Verzeichnisse den include pfad angeben und den lib pfad.
Mehr nicht, oder habeich was wichtiges vergessen?


----------



## Der Wolf (11. Juni 2013)

Eine Bibliothek ist eigentlich nur eine Sammlung von Klassen die bereits für ein bestimmtes System übersetzt (compiliert) wurde. Es gibt einmal die statischen Bibliotheken (unter Windows .lib als Suffix) und die dynamischen (.dll unter Windows). 

Ich glaube der Unterschied ist, dass dynamische Bibliotheken nur einmal in den Programm-Speicher geladen werden und dann von allen Programmen, die diese Bibliothek verwenden genutzt werden können. Statische Bibliotheken hingegen werden vom Linker direkt deinem Programm hinzugefügt und können daher auch nur von dem einen Programm verwendet werden. Gleichzeitig "wächst" dein Programm natürlich um den entsprechenden Code-Anteil. Sollte ein anderes Programm jetzt auch Klassen aus der Bibliothek verwenden wollen, muss es ebenfalls die statische Library einbinden. Laufen beide Programm parallel wäre der Code also zweimal im Speicher vorhanden. Ausserdem kannst du bei dynamischen Bibliotheken die Library austauschen falls eine neue KOMPATIBLE Version vorhanden ist, ohne dass du deine Programm neu kompilieren musst. Das geht bei statischen nicht.

Soweit dazu, ich hoffe da ist alles richtig. 

Was deine letzte Frage angeht, ich glaube unter VC++ solltest du da nicht viel anderes mehr brauchen um dein Programm übersetzen lassen zu können.

Gruß,
Wolf


----------



## DuffCola (11. Juni 2013)

mh das ist schonmal sehr interessant.
So jetzt frage ich mcih, wie ich WxWdigets in c++ Visual Studio einbinden kann.
Kann mir dass jemand erklären(Bitte nicht einfach die standart anleitung kopieren, da ich es mit ihr schon probiert habe)?


----------



## sheel (11. Juni 2013)

Was hast du genau gemacht und was hat dann noch nicht funktioniert?


----------



## DuffCola (12. Juni 2013)

Als erstes habe ich WxWdigets mit dem mingw32 Compiler compiliert.
Dann habe ich ein leeres Projekt angelegt:


Dann die Eigenschaften aufgerufen:


Dann das Include Verzeichnis angegeben:


Dann das Lib Verzeichnis angegeben:


So und jetzt, wenni ch versuche wx/wx.h einzubinden bekomme ich 45 Fehler:



Was mache ich falsch, muss ich vielleicht die einzelnen DLL Files im Linker unter Eingabe noch eingeben(Ist aber meiner Meinung nicht der Fehler, da die erste Fehlermeldung ja besagt, dass wx/setup nicht geöffnet werden kann)?


----------



## ComFreek (12. Juni 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, musst du noch dieses Verzeichnis zu den Include-Verzeichnissen hinzufügen:

```
wxWidgets\lib\vc_dll\mswu
```
Wobei der Lib-Ordner ("vc_dll" bei mir) auch anders heißen kann.


----------



## deepthroat (12. Juni 2013)

DuffCola hat gesagt.:


> So und jetzt, wenni ch versuche wx/wx.h einzubinden bekomme ich 45 Fehler:


Statt eines Screenshots ist es *viel* besser den Fehlertext zu kopieren und dann hier zu zitieren (in einer Code Box).


DuffCola hat gesagt.:


> Was mache ich falsch, muss ich vielleicht die einzelnen DLL Files im Linker unter Eingabe noch eingeben(Ist aber meiner Meinung nicht der Fehler, da die erste Fehlermeldung ja besagt, dass wx/setup nicht geöffnet werden kann)?


Dein erster Fehler ist, dass du Visual Studio verwenden willst, die Bibliothek aber mit dem MinGW GCC kompilierst. Das kann nicht funktionieren, da Bibliotheken von verschiedenen Compilern inkompatibel sind.


----------



## DuffCola (12. Juni 2013)

DANKE.
Die Fehler sind weck.
Probiere jetzt mal aus ob es funktioniert.


----------



## DuffCola (12. Juni 2013)

Mh.
Eigentlich klappt jetzt alles, aber wenn ich die BasisKlasse von wxFrame initalisiere bekomm eich 215 Fehler ....
Es scheint irgendein Linker Problem zugeben.
Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass ich die Bibliothek mit dem mingw32 Compiler compiliert habe, oder an etwas anderem?
Und wenn ja, wie kann ich die Bibliothek mit dem Compiler von C++ Visual Studio compilieren?

```
Fehler	212	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""struct wxPrivate::UntypedBufferData * __cdecl wxPrivate::GetUntypedNullData(void)" (?GetUntypedNullData@wxPrivate@@YAPAUUntypedBufferData@1@XZ)" in Funktion ""protected: static struct wxScopedCharTypeBuffer<wchar_t>::Data * __cdecl wxScopedCharTypeBuffer<wchar_t>::GetNullData(void)" (?GetNullData@?$wxScopedCharTypeBuffer@_W@@KAPAUData@1@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	196	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: void __thiscall wxWindowBase::SetInitialSize(class wxSize const &)" (?SetInitialSize@wxWindowBase@@QAEXABVwxSize@@@Z)" in Funktion ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::SetInitialBestSize(class wxSize const &)" (?SetInitialBestSize@wxWindowBase@@MAEXABVwxSize@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	195	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: void __thiscall wxObject::Ref(class wxObject const &)" (?Ref@wxObject@@QAEXABV1@@Z)" in Funktion ""public: class wxObject & __thiscall wxObject::operator=(class wxObject const &)" (****4wxObject@@QAEAAV0@ABV0@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	206	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: void __thiscall wxControlContainerBase::SetCanFocus(bool)" (?SetCanFocus@wxControlContainerBase@@QAEX_N@Z)" in Funktion ""public: void __thiscall wxControlContainerBase::UpdateCanFocus(void)" (?UpdateCanFocus@wxControlContainerBase@@QAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	209	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: void __thiscall wxControlContainer::HandleOnWindowDestroy(class wxWindowBase *)" (?HandleOnWindowDestroy@wxControlContainer@@QAEXPAVwxWindowBase@@@Z)" in Funktion ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxNavigationEnabled<class wxNonOwnedWindow>::RemoveChild(class wxWindowBase *)" (?RemoveChild@?$wxNavigationEnabled@VwxNonOwnedWindow@@@@UAEXPAVwxWindowBase@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	208	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::RemoveChild(class wxWindowBase *)" (?RemoveChild@wxWindowBase@@UAEXPAV1@@Z)" in Funktion ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxNavigationEnabled<class wxNonOwnedWindow>::RemoveChild(class wxWindowBase *)" (?RemoveChild@?$wxNavigationEnabled@VwxNonOwnedWindow@@@@UAEXPAVwxWindowBase@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	205	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::AddChild(class wxWindowBase *)" (?AddChild@wxWindowBase@@UAEXPAV1@@Z)" in Funktion ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxNavigationEnabled<class wxNonOwnedWindow>::AddChild(class wxWindowBase *)" (?AddChild@?$wxNavigationEnabled@VwxNonOwnedWindow@@@@UAEXPAVwxWindowBase@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	210	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::SetFocus(void)" (?SetFocus@wxWindow@@UAEXXZ)" in Funktion ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxNavigationEnabled<class wxNonOwnedWindow>::SetFocus(void)" (?SetFocus@?$wxNavigationEnabled@VwxNonOwnedWindow@@@@UAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	200	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual __thiscall wxFrameBase::~wxFrameBase(void)" (****1wxFrameBase@@UAE@XZ)" in Funktion "__unwindfunclet$****0wxFrame@@QAE@PAVwxWindow@@HABVwxString@@ABVwxPoint@@ABVwxSize@@J1@Z$0".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	1	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual __thiscall wxFrame::~wxFrame(void)" (****1wxFrame@@UAE@XZ)" in Funktion "__unwindfunclet$****0BasicFrame@@QAE@ABVwxString@@@Z$0".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	193	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: static struct wxVisualAttributes __cdecl wxWindowBase::GetClassDefaultAttributes(enum wxWindowVariant)" (?GetClassDefaultAttributes@wxWindowBase@@SA?AUwxVisualAttributes@@W4wxWindowVariant@@@Z)" in Funktion ""public: virtual struct wxVisualAttributes __thiscall wxWindowBase::GetDefaultAttributes(void)const " (?GetDefaultAttributes@wxWindowBase@@UBE?AUwxVisualAttributes@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	192	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: static class wxWindow * __cdecl wxWindowBase::GetCapture(void)" (?GetCapture@wxWindowBase@@SAPAVwxWindow@@XZ)" in Funktion ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::HasCapture(void)const " (?HasCapture@wxWindowBase@@UBE_NXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	199	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: static class wxWindow * __cdecl wxWindowBase::FindFocus(void)" (?FindFocus@wxWindowBase@@SAPAVwxWindow@@XZ)" in Funktion ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowBase::IsActive(void)" (?IsActive@wxTopLevelWindowBase@@UAE_NXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	191	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: class wxSize __thiscall wxWindowBase::GetBestSize(void)const " (?GetBestSize@wxWindowBase@@QBE?AVwxSize@@XZ)" in Funktion ""public: virtual class wxSize __thiscall wxWindowBase::GetBestVirtualSize(void)const " (?GetBestVirtualSize@wxWindowBase@@UBE?AVwxSize@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	198	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::IsDescendant(class wxWindowBase *)const " (?IsDescendant@wxWindowBase@@QBE_NPAV1@@Z)" in Funktion ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowBase::IsActive(void)" (?IsActive@wxTopLevelWindowBase@@UAE_NXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	197	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: bool __thiscall wxWindow::MSWShowWithEffect(bool,enum wxShowEffect,unsigned int)" (?MSWShowWithEffect@wxWindow@@QAE_N_NW4wxShowEffect@@I@Z)" in Funktion ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::ShowWithEffect(enum wxShowEffect,unsigned int)" (?ShowWithEffect@wxWindow@@UAE_NW4wxShowEffect@@I@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	201	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: bool __thiscall wxFrame::Create(class wxWindow *,int,class wxString const &,class wxPoint const &,class wxSize const &,long,class wxString const &)" (?Create@wxFrame@@QAE_NPAVwxWindow@@HABVwxString@@ABVwxPoint@@ABVwxSize@@J1@Z)" in Funktion ""public: __thiscall wxFrame::wxFrame(class wxWindow *,int,class wxString const &,class wxPoint const &,class wxSize const &,long,class wxString const &)" (****0wxFrame@@QAE@PAVwxWindow@@HABVwxString@@ABVwxPoint@@ABVwxSize@@J1@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	211	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: bool __thiscall wxControlContainerBase::DoSetFocus(void)" (?DoSetFocus@wxControlContainerBase@@QAE_NXZ)" in Funktion ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxNavigationEnabled<class wxNonOwnedWindow>::SetFocus(void)" (?SetFocus@?$wxNavigationEnabled@VwxNonOwnedWindow@@@@UAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	203	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: __thiscall wxFrameBase::wxFrameBase(void)" (****0wxFrameBase@@QAE@XZ)" in Funktion ""public: __thiscall wxFrame::wxFrame(class wxWindow *,int,class wxString const &,class wxPoint const &,class wxSize const &,long,class wxString const &)" (****0wxFrame@@QAE@PAVwxWindow@@HABVwxString@@ABVwxPoint@@ABVwxSize@@J1@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	202	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: void __thiscall wxFrame::Init(void)" (?Init@wxFrame@@IAEXXZ)" in Funktion ""public: __thiscall wxFrame::wxFrame(class wxWindow *,int,class wxString const &,class wxPoint const &,class wxSize const &,long,class wxString const &)" (****0wxFrame@@QAE@PAVwxWindow@@HABVwxString@@ABVwxPoint@@ABVwxSize@@J1@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	204	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: bool __thiscall wxFrame::MSWDoTranslateMessage(class wxFrame *,struct tagMSG *)" (?MSWDoTranslateMessage@wxFrame@@IAE_NPAV1@PAUtagMSG@@@Z)" in Funktion ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxFrame::MSWTranslateMessage(struct tagMSG *)" (?MSWTranslateMessage@wxFrame@@UAE_NPAUtagMSG@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	207	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: bool __thiscall wxControlContainerBase::HasAnyFocusableChildren(void)const " (?HasAnyFocusableChildren@wxControlContainerBase@@IBE_NXZ)" in Funktion ""public: void __thiscall wxControlContainerBase::UpdateCanFocus(void)" (?UpdateCanFocus@wxControlContainerBase@@QAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	188	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""private: static struct wxString::SubstrBufFromType<class wxScopedCharTypeBuffer<wchar_t> > __cdecl wxString::ConvertStr(char const *,unsigned int,class wxMBConv const &)" (?ConvertStr@wxString@@CA?AU?$SubstrBufFromType@V?$wxScopedCharTypeBuffer@_W@@@1@PBDIABVwxMBConv@@@Z)" in Funktion ""private: static class wxScopedCharTypeBuffer<wchar_t> __cdecl wxString::ImplStr(char const *,class wxMBConv const &)" (?ImplStr@wxString@@CA?AV?$wxScopedCharTypeBuffer@_W@@PBDABVwxMBConv@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	190	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""private: bool __thiscall wxEvtHandler::DoTryApp(class wxEvent &)" (?DoTryApp@wxEvtHandler@@AAE_NAAVwxEvent@@@Z)" in Funktion ""protected: virtual bool __thiscall wxEvtHandler::TryParent(class wxEvent &)" (?TryParent@wxEvtHandler@@MAE_NAAVwxEvent@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	186	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""class wxMBConv * __cdecl wxGet_wxConvLibcPtr(void)" (?wxGet_wxConvLibcPtr@@YAPAVwxMBConv@@XZ)" in Funktion ""class wxMBConv & __cdecl wxGet_wxConvLibc(void)" (?wxGet_wxConvLibc@@YAAAVwxMBConv@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	34	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::SetVirtualSizeHints(int,int,int,int)" (?SetVirtualSizeHints@wxWindowBase@@UAEXHHHH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	51	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::SetValidator(class wxValidator const &)" (?SetValidator@wxWindowBase@@UAEXABVwxValidator@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	90	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::SetSizeConstraint(int,int,int,int)" (?SetSizeConstraint@wxWindowBase@@UAEXHHHH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	8	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::SetPreviousHandler(class wxEvtHandler *)" (?SetPreviousHandler@wxWindowBase@@UAEXPAVwxEvtHandler@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	7	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::SetNextHandler(class wxEvtHandler *)" (?SetNextHandler@wxWindowBase@@UAEXPAVwxEvtHandler@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	86	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::SetConstraintSizes(bool)" (?SetConstraintSizes@wxWindowBase@@UAEX_N@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	91	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::MoveConstraint(int,int)" (?MoveConstraint@wxWindowBase@@UAEXHH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	47	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::MakeModal(bool)" (?MakeModal@wxWindowBase@@UAEX_N@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	55	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::InitDialog(void)" (?InitDialog@wxWindowBase@@UAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	92	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::GetSizeConstraint(int *,int *)const " (?GetSizeConstraint@wxWindowBase@@UBEXPAH0@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	94	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::GetPositionConstraint(int *,int *)const " (?GetPositionConstraint@wxWindowBase@@UBEXPAH0@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	93	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::GetClientSizeConstraint(int *,int *)const " (?GetClientSizeConstraint@wxWindowBase@@UBEXPAH0@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	33	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::FitInside(void)" (?FitInside@wxWindowBase@@UAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	32	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::Fit(void)" (?Fit@wxWindowBase@@UAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	37	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::DoSetVirtualSize(int,int)" (?DoSetVirtualSize@wxWindowBase@@UAEXHH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	61	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::ClearBackground(void)" (?ClearBackground@wxWindowBase@@UAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	58	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::WarpPointer(int,int)" (?WarpPointer@wxWindow@@UAEXHH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	60	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::Update(void)" (?Update@wxWindow@@UAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	45	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::SetWindowStyleFlag(long)" (?SetWindowStyleFlag@wxWindow@@UAEXJ@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	135	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::SetupColours(void)" (?SetupColours@wxWindow@@UAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	76	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::SetScrollPos(int,int,bool)" (?SetScrollPos@wxWindow@@UAEXHH_N@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	75	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::SetScrollbar(int,int,int,int,bool)" (?SetScrollbar@wxWindow@@UAEXHHHH_N@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	21	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::SetLabel(class wxString const &)" (?SetLabel@wxWindow@@UAEXABVwxString@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	48	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::SetFocusFromKbd(void)" (?SetFocusFromKbd@wxWindow@@UAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	46	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::SetExtraStyle(long)" (?SetExtraStyle@wxWindow@@UAEXJ@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	84	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::SetDropTarget(class wxDropTarget *)" (?SetDropTarget@wxWindow@@UAEXPAVwxDropTarget@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	80	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::ScrollWindow(int,int,class wxRect const *)" (?ScrollWindow@wxWindow@@UAEXHHPBVwxRect@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	59	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::Refresh(bool,class wxRect const *)" (?Refresh@wxWindow@@UAEX_NPBVwxRect@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	146	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::MSWDestroyWindow(void)" (?MSWDestroyWindow@wxWindow@@UAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	27	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::Lower(void)" (?Lower@wxWindow@@UAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	85	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::DragAcceptFiles(bool)" (?DragAcceptFiles@wxWindow@@UAEX_N@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	101	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::DissociateHandle(void)" (?DissociateHandle@wxWindow@@UAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	100	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::AssociateHandle(struct HWND__ *)" (?AssociateHandle@wxWindow@@UAEXPAUHWND__@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	134	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::AdoptAttributesFromHWND(void)" (?AdoptAttributesFromHWND@wxWindow@@UAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	161	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::ShowWithoutActivating(void)" (?ShowWithoutActivating@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	162	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::SetTitle(class wxString const &)" (?SetTitle@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UAEXABVwxString@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	24	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::SetLayoutDirection(enum wxLayoutDirection)" (?SetLayoutDirection@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UAEXW4wxLayoutDirection@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	159	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::SetIcons(class wxIconBundle const &)" (?SetIcons@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UAEXABVwxIconBundle@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	154	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::Restore(void)" (?Restore@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	165	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::RequestUserAttention(int)" (?RequestUserAttention@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UAEXH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	26	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::Raise(void)" (?Raise@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	153	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::Maximize(bool)" (?Maximize@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UAEX_N@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	155	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::Iconize(bool)" (?Iconize@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UAEX_N@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	35	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowBase::SetMinSize(class wxSize const &)" (?SetMinSize@wxTopLevelWindowBase@@UAEXABVwxSize@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	36	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowBase::SetMaxSize(class wxSize const &)" (?SetMaxSize@wxTopLevelWindowBase@@UAEXABVwxSize@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	166	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowBase::GetRectForTopLevelChildren(int *,int *,int *,int *)" (?GetRectForTopLevelChildren@wxTopLevelWindowBase@@UAEXPAH000@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	74	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowBase::DoUpdateWindowUI(class wxUpdateUIEvent &)" (?DoUpdateWindowUI@wxTopLevelWindowBase@@UAEXAAVwxUpdateUIEvent@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	73	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxFrameBase::UpdateWindowUI(long)" (?UpdateWindowUI@wxFrameBase@@UAEXJ@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	177	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxFrameBase::SetToolBar(class wxToolBar *)" (?SetToolBar@wxFrameBase@@UAEXPAVwxToolBar@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	174	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxFrameBase::SetStatusWidths(int,int const * const)" (?SetStatusWidths@wxFrameBase@@UAEXHQBH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	173	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxFrameBase::SetStatusText(class wxString const &,int)" (?SetStatusText@wxFrameBase@@UAEXABVwxString@@H@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	172	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxFrameBase::SetStatusBar(class wxStatusBar *)" (?SetStatusBar@wxFrameBase@@UAEXPAVwxStatusBar@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	168	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxFrameBase::SetMenuBar(class wxMenuBar *)" (?SetMenuBar@wxFrameBase@@UAEXPAVwxMenuBar@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	98	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxFrameBase::OnInternalIdle(void)" (?OnInternalIdle@wxFrameBase@@UAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	178	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxFrameBase::DoMenuUpdates(class wxMenu *)" (?DoMenuUpdates@wxFrameBase@@UAEXPAVwxMenu@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	179	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxFrameBase::DoGiveHelp(class wxString const &,bool)" (?DoGiveHelp@wxFrameBase@@UAEXABVwxString@@_N@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	41	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxFrame::SendSizeEvent(int)" (?SendSizeEvent@wxFrame@@UAEXH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	10	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual void __thiscall wxEvtHandler::QueueEvent(class wxEvent *)" (?QueueEvent@wxEvtHandler@@UAEXPAVwxEvent@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	130	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual unsigned long __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::MSWGetStyle(long,unsigned long *)const " (?MSWGetStyle@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UBEKJPAK@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	131	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual struct HWND__ * __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::MSWGetParent(void)const " (?MSWGetParent@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UBEPAUHWND__@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	147	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual struct HBRUSH__ * __thiscall wxWindow::MSWGetBgBrushForChild(struct HDC__ *,class wxWindow *)" (?MSWGetBgBrushForChild@wxWindow@@UAEPAUHBRUSH__@@PAUHDC__@@PAV1@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	143	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual long __thiscall wxWindow::MSWDefWindowProc(unsigned int,unsigned int,long)" (?MSWDefWindowProc@wxWindow@@UAEJIIJ@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	142	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual long __thiscall wxFrame::MSWWindowProc(unsigned int,unsigned int,long)" (?MSWWindowProc@wxFrame@@UAEJIIJ@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	78	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual int __thiscall wxWindow::GetScrollThumb(int)const " (?GetScrollThumb@wxWindow@@UBEHH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	79	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual int __thiscall wxWindow::GetScrollRange(int)const " (?GetScrollRange@wxWindow@@UBEHH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	77	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual int __thiscall wxWindow::GetScrollPos(int)const " (?GetScrollPos@wxWindow@@UBEHH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	72	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual int __thiscall wxWindow::GetCharWidth(void)const " (?GetCharWidth@wxWindow@@UBEHXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	71	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual int __thiscall wxWindow::GetCharHeight(void)const " (?GetCharHeight@wxWindow@@UBEHXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	25	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual int __thiscall wxWindow::AdjustForLayoutDirection(int,int,int)const " (?AdjustForLayoutDirection@wxWindow@@UBEHHHH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	23	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual enum wxLayoutDirection __thiscall wxWindow::GetLayoutDirection(void)const " (?GetLayoutDirection@wxWindow@@UBE?AW4wxLayoutDirection@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	133	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual class wxWindow * __thiscall wxWindow::CreateWindowFromHWND(class wxWindow *,struct HWND__ *)" (?CreateWindowFromHWND@wxWindow@@UAEPAV1@PAV1@PAUHWND__@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	176	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual class wxToolBar * __thiscall wxFrameBase::OnCreateToolBar(long,int,class wxString const &)" (?OnCreateToolBar@wxFrameBase@@UAEPAVwxToolBar@@JHABVwxString@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	175	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual class wxToolBar * __thiscall wxFrame::CreateToolBar(long,int,class wxString const &)" (?CreateToolBar@wxFrame@@UAEPAVwxToolBar@@JHABVwxString@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	83	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual class wxString __thiscall wxWindowBase::GetHelpTextAtPoint(class wxPoint const &,enum wxHelpEvent::Origin)const " (?GetHelpTextAtPoint@wxWindowBase@@UBE?AVwxString@@ABVwxPoint@@W4Origin@wxHelpEvent@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	22	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual class wxString __thiscall wxWindow::GetLabel(void)const " (?GetLabel@wxWindow@@UBE?AVwxString@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	163	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual class wxString __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::GetTitle(void)const " (?GetTitle@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UBE?AVwxString@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	170	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual class wxStatusBar * __thiscall wxFrameBase::CreateStatusBar(int,long,int,class wxString const &)" (?CreateStatusBar@wxFrameBase@@UAEPAVwxStatusBar@@HJHABVwxString@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	171	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual class wxStatusBar * __thiscall wxFrame::OnCreateStatusBar(int,long,int,class wxString const &)" (?OnCreateStatusBar@wxFrame@@UAEPAVwxStatusBar@@HJHABVwxString@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	30	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual class wxSize __thiscall wxWindowBase::WindowToClientSize(class wxSize const &)const " (?WindowToClientSize@wxWindowBase@@UBE?AVwxSize@@ABV2@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	39	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual class wxSize __thiscall wxWindowBase::GetWindowBorderSize(void)const " (?GetWindowBorderSize@wxWindowBase@@UBE?AVwxSize@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	31	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual class wxSize __thiscall wxWindowBase::GetEffectiveMinSize(void)const " (?GetEffectiveMinSize@wxWindowBase@@UBE?AVwxSize@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	38	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual class wxSize __thiscall wxWindowBase::DoGetVirtualSize(void)const " (?DoGetVirtualSize@wxWindowBase@@UBE?AVwxSize@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	29	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual class wxSize __thiscall wxWindowBase::ClientToWindowSize(class wxSize const &)const " (?ClientToWindowSize@wxWindowBase@@UBE?AVwxSize@@ABV2@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	28	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual class wxPoint __thiscall wxFrame::GetClientAreaOrigin(void)const " (?GetClientAreaOrigin@wxFrame@@UBE?AVwxPoint@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	169	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual class wxMenuItem * __thiscall wxFrameBase::FindItemInMenuBar(int)const " (?FindItemInMenuBar@wxFrameBase@@UBEPAVwxMenuItem@@H@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	4	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual class wxClassInfo * __thiscall wxFrame::GetClassInfo(void)const " (?GetClassInfo@wxFrame@@UBEPAVwxClassInfo@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	52	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::Validate(void)" (?Validate@wxWindowBase@@UAE_NXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	53	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::TransferDataToWindow(void)" (?TransferDataToWindow@wxWindowBase@@UAE_NXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	54	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::TransferDataFromWindow(void)" (?TransferDataFromWindow@wxWindowBase@@UAE_NXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	66	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::SetForegroundColour(class wxColour const &)" (?SetForegroundColour@wxWindowBase@@UAE_NABVwxColour@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	67	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::SetBackgroundStyle(enum wxBackgroundStyle)" (?SetBackgroundStyle@wxWindowBase@@UAE_NW4wxBackgroundStyle@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	65	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::SetBackgroundColour(class wxColour const &)" (?SetBackgroundColour@wxWindowBase@@UAE_NABVwxColour@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	99	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::SendIdleEvents(class wxIdleEvent &)" (?SendIdleEvents@wxWindowBase@@UAE_NAAVwxIdleEvent@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	88	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::LayoutPhase2(int *)" (?LayoutPhase2@wxWindowBase@@UAE_NPAH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	87	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::LayoutPhase1(int *)" (?LayoutPhase1@wxWindowBase@@UAE_NPAH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	95	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::Layout(void)" (?Layout@wxWindowBase@@UAE_NXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	68	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::IsTransparentBackgroundSupported(class wxString *)const " (?IsTransparentBackgroundSupported@wxWindowBase@@UBE_NPAVwxString@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	44	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::IsShownOnScreen(void)const " (?IsShownOnScreen@wxWindowBase@@UBE_NXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	40	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::InformFirstDirection(int,int,int)" (?InformFirstDirection@wxWindowBase@@UAE_NHHH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	49	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::HasFocus(void)const " (?HasFocus@wxWindowBase@@UBE_NXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	43	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::Enable(bool)" (?Enable@wxWindowBase@@UAE_N_N@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	89	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::DoPhase(int)" (?DoPhase@wxWindowBase@@UAE_NH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	63	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::DoIsExposed(int,int,int,int)const " (?DoIsExposed@wxWindowBase@@UBE_NHHHH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	64	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::DoIsExposed(int,int)const " (?DoIsExposed@wxWindowBase@@UBE_NHH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	57	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::UnregisterHotKey(int)" (?UnregisterHotKey@wxWindow@@UAE_NH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	69	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::SetFont(class wxFont const &)" (?SetFont@wxWindow@@UAE_NABVwxFont@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	70	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::SetCursor(class wxCursor const &)" (?SetCursor@wxWindow@@UAE_NABVwxCursor@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	82	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::ScrollPages(int)" (?ScrollPages@wxWindow@@UAE_NH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	81	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::ScrollLines(int)" (?ScrollLines@wxWindow@@UAE_NH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	50	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::Reparent(class wxWindowBase *)" (?Reparent@wxWindow@@UAE_NPAVwxWindowBase@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	56	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::RegisterHotKey(int,int,int)" (?RegisterHotKey@wxWindow@@UAE_NHHH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	144	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::MSWShouldPreProcessMessage(struct tagMSG *)" (?MSWShouldPreProcessMessage@wxWindow@@UAE_NPAUtagMSG@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	145	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::MSWProcessMessage(struct tagMSG *)" (?MSWProcessMessage@wxWindow@@UAE_NPAUtagMSG@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	136	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::MSWOnScroll(int,unsigned short,unsigned short,struct HWND__ *)" (?MSWOnScroll@wxWindow@@UAE_NHGGPAUHWND__@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	137	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::MSWOnNotify(int,long,long *)" (?MSWOnNotify@wxWindow@@UAE_NHJPAJ@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	139	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::MSWOnMeasureItem(int,void * *)" (?MSWOnMeasureItem@wxWindow@@UAE_NHPAPAX@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	138	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::MSWOnDrawItem(int,void * *)" (?MSWOnDrawItem@wxWindow@@UAE_NHPAPAX@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	141	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::MSWHandleMessage(long *,unsigned int,unsigned int,long)" (?MSWHandleMessage@wxWindow@@UAE_NPAJIIJ@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	132	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::MSWCommand(unsigned int,unsigned short)" (?MSWCommand@wxWindow@@UAE_NIG@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	129	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::LoadNativeDialog(class wxWindow *,int &)" (?LoadNativeDialog@wxWindow@@UAE_NPAV1@AAH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	128	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::LoadNativeDialog(class wxWindow *,class wxString const &)" (?LoadNativeDialog@wxWindow@@UAE_NPAV1@ABVwxString@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	62	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::IsDoubleBuffered(void)const " (?IsDoubleBuffered@wxWindow@@UBE_NXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	140	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::HandleSettingChange(unsigned int,long)" (?HandleSettingChange@wxWindow@@UAE_NIJ@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	42	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::Show(bool)" (?Show@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UAE_N_N@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	96	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::SetTransparent(unsigned char)" (?SetTransparent@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UAE_NE@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	156	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::IsMaximized(void)const " (?IsMaximized@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UBE_NXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	158	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::IsIconized(void)const " (?IsIconized@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UBE_NXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	164	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::EnableCloseButton(bool)" (?EnableCloseButton@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UAE_N_N@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	97	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::CanSetTransparent(void)" (?CanSetTransparent@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@UAE_NXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	157	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowBase::IsAlwaysMaximized(void)const " (?IsAlwaysMaximized@wxTopLevelWindowBase@@UBE_NXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	20	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowBase::Destroy(void)" (?Destroy@wxTopLevelWindowBase@@UAE_NXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	160	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxFrame::ShowFullScreen(bool,long)" (?ShowFullScreen@wxFrame@@UAE_N_NJ@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	11	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxEvtHandler::SearchEventTable(struct wxEventTable &,class wxEvent &)" (?SearchEventTable@wxEvtHandler@@UAE_NAAUwxEventTable@@AAVwxEvent@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	9	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual bool __thiscall wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(class wxEvent &)" (?ProcessEvent@wxEvtHandler@@UAE_NAAVwxEvent@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	189	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: static unsigned int const wxString::npos" (?npos@wxString@@2IB)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	125	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::DoSetWindowVariant(enum wxWindowVariant)" (?DoSetWindowVariant@wxWindowBase@@MAEXW4wxWindowVariant@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	119	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::DoSetSizeHints(int,int,int,int,int,int)" (?DoSetSizeHints@wxWindowBase@@MAEXHHHHHH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	102	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxWindowBase::DoMoveInTabOrder(class wxWindow *,enum wxWindowBase::WindowOrder)" (?DoMoveInTabOrder@wxWindowBase@@MAEXPAVwxWindow@@W4WindowOrder@1@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	123	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::DoSetToolTip(class wxToolTip *)" (?DoSetToolTip@wxWindow@@MAEXPAVwxToolTip@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	117	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::DoSetSize(int,int,int,int,int)" (?DoSetSize@wxWindow@@MAEXHHHHH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	112	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::DoReleaseMouse(void)" (?DoReleaseMouse@wxWindow@@MAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	121	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::DoMoveWindow(int,int,int,int)" (?DoMoveWindow@wxWindow@@MAEXHHHH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	107	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::DoGetTextExtent(class wxString const &,int *,int *,int *,int *,class wxFont const *)const " (?DoGetTextExtent@wxWindow@@MBEXABVwxString@@PAH111PBVwxFont@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	104	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::DoEnable(bool)" (?DoEnable@wxWindow@@MAEX_N@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	111	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxWindow::DoCaptureMouse(void)" (?DoCaptureMouse@wxWindow@@MAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	149	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::MSWGetCreateWindowCoords(class wxPoint const &,class wxSize const &,int &,int &,int &,int &)const " (?MSWGetCreateWindowCoords@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@MBEXABVwxPoint@@ABVwxSize@@AAH222@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	127	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::DoThaw(void)" (?DoThaw@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@MAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	114	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::DoGetSize(int *,int *)const " (?DoGetSize@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@MBEXPAH0@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	113	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::DoGetPosition(int *,int *)const " (?DoGetPosition@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@MBEXPAH0@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	126	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowMSW::DoFreeze(void)" (?DoFreeze@wxTopLevelWindowMSW@@MAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	109	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowBase::DoScreenToClient(int *,int *)const " (?DoScreenToClient@wxTopLevelWindowBase@@MBEXPAH0@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	108	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowBase::DoClientToScreen(int *,int *)const " (?DoClientToScreen@wxTopLevelWindowBase@@MBEXPAH0@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	122	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxTopLevelWindowBase::DoCentre(int)" (?DoCentre@wxTopLevelWindowBase@@MAEXH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	180	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxFrameBase::DetachMenuBar(void)" (?DetachMenuBar@wxFrameBase@@MAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	183	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxFrame::PositionToolBar(void)" (?PositionToolBar@wxFrame@@MAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	182	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxFrame::PositionStatusBar(void)" (?PositionStatusBar@wxFrame@@MAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	184	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxFrame::InternalSetMenuBar(void)" (?InternalSetMenuBar@wxFrame@@MAEXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	118	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxFrame::DoSetClientSize(int,int)" (?DoSetClientSize@wxFrame@@MAEXHH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	115	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxFrame::DoGetClientSize(int *,int *)const " (?DoGetClientSize@wxFrame@@MBEXPAH0@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	181	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxFrame::AttachMenuBar(class wxMenuBar *)" (?AttachMenuBar@wxFrame@@MAEXPAVwxMenuBar@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	16	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxEvtHandler::DoSetClientObject(class wxClientData *)" (?DoSetClientObject@wxEvtHandler@@MAEXPAVwxClientData@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	18	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void __thiscall wxEvtHandler::DoSetClientData(void *)" (?DoSetClientData@wxEvtHandler@@MAEXPAX@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	19	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual void * __thiscall wxEvtHandler::DoGetClientData(void)const " (?DoGetClientData@wxEvtHandler@@MBEPAXXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	14	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual struct wxEventTable const * __thiscall wxFrame::GetEventTable(void)const " (?GetEventTable@wxFrame@@MBEPBUwxEventTable@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	185	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual struct HICON__ * __thiscall wxFrame::GetDefaultIcon(void)const " (?GetDefaultIcon@wxFrame@@MBEPAUHICON__@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	110	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual enum wxHitTest __thiscall wxWindowBase::DoHitTest(int,int)const " (?DoHitTest@wxWindowBase@@MBE?AW4wxHitTest@@HH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	148	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual enum wxBorder __thiscall wxWindow::TranslateBorder(enum wxBorder)const " (?TranslateBorder@wxWindow@@MBE?AW4wxBorder@@W42@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	106	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual enum wxBorder __thiscall wxWindow::GetDefaultBorderForControl(void)const " (?GetDefaultBorderForControl@wxWindow@@MBE?AW4wxBorder@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	105	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual enum wxBorder __thiscall wxWindow::GetDefaultBorder(void)const " (?GetDefaultBorder@wxWindow@@MBE?AW4wxBorder@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	116	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual class wxSize __thiscall wxWindowBase::DoGetBestSize(void)const " (?DoGetBestSize@wxWindowBase@@MBE?AVwxSize@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	120	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual class wxSize __thiscall wxWindow::DoGetBorderSize(void)const " (?DoGetBorderSize@wxWindow@@MBE?AVwxSize@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	5	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual class wxRefCounter * __thiscall wxObject::CreateRefData(void)const " (?CreateRefData@wxObject@@MBEPAVwxRefCounter@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	6	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual class wxRefCounter * __thiscall wxObject::CloneRefData(class wxRefCounter const *)const " (?CloneRefData@wxObject@@MBEPAVwxRefCounter@@PBV2@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	15	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual class wxEventHashTable & __thiscall wxFrame::GetEventHashTable(void)const " (?GetEventHashTable@wxFrame@@MBEAAVwxEventHashTable@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	17	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual class wxClientData * __thiscall wxEvtHandler::DoGetClientObject(void)const " (?DoGetClientObject@wxEvtHandler@@MBEPAVwxClientData@@XZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	12	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::TryBefore(class wxEvent &)" (?TryBefore@wxWindowBase@@MAE_NAAVwxEvent@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	13	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::TryAfter(class wxEvent &)" (?TryAfter@wxWindowBase@@MAE_NAAVwxEvent@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	103	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindowBase::DoNavigateIn(int)" (?DoNavigateIn@wxWindowBase@@MAE_NH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	124	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual bool __thiscall wxWindow::DoPopupMenu(class wxMenu *,int,int)" (?DoPopupMenu@wxWindow@@MAE_NPAVwxMenu@@HH@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	151	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual bool __thiscall wxNonOwnedWindow::DoSetRegionShape(class wxRegion const &)" (?DoSetRegionShape@wxNonOwnedWindow@@MAE_NABVwxRegion@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	152	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual bool __thiscall wxNonOwnedWindow::DoSetPathShape(class wxGraphicsPath const &)" (?DoSetPathShape@wxNonOwnedWindow@@MAE_NABVwxGraphicsPath@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	150	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual bool __thiscall wxNonOwnedWindow::DoClearShape(void)" (?DoClearShape@wxNonOwnedWindow@@MAE_NXZ)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	167	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""protected: virtual bool __thiscall wxFrameBase::IsOneOfBars(class wxWindow const *)const " (?IsOneOfBars@wxFrameBase@@MBE_NPBVwxWindow@@@Z)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	194	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""class wxSize const wxDefaultSize" (?wxDefaultSize@@3VwxSize@@B)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	2	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""class wxPoint const wxDefaultPosition" (?wxDefaultPosition@@3VwxPoint@@B)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	187	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""class wxMBConv * wxConvLibcPtr" (?wxConvLibcPtr@@3PAVwxMBConv@@A)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	3	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""char const * const wxFrameNameStr" (?wxFrameNameStr@@3QBDB)".	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\WxWidgets\BasicFrame.obj
Fehler	213	error LNK1120: 212 nicht aufgelöste externe Verweise.	C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Programmieren\C++\Projects\WxWidgets\Debug\WxWidgets.exe
```


----------



## sheel (12. Juni 2013)

Waa :suspekt:
Ich füg mal Scrollleisten ein...

Oben schreibt deepthroat schon, dass es VS sein muss.
Nochmal fragen ist unnötig.


----------



## DuffCola (12. Juni 2013)

Ok,
aber ich find eim internet nur Tutorials, die die WxWdigets Bibliothek usschließslich mit dem GNU Compiler compilieren.
Im build ornder finde ich unter msw ziemlich viele visual studio Projekte.
Welches ist das richitge?
Und muss ich das ridhitge Projekt dann einfach compilieren und dann bin ich fertig(Weil mingw musste man erst alles "cleanen") ?


----------



## sheel (12. Juni 2013)

Zwar keine Antwort auf die Frage, aber warum nimmst du nicht einfach die
(auch von deepthroat schon vorgeschlagene) fertigkompilierte Ausgabe?


----------



## ComFreek (12. Juni 2013)

So schwer ist es nicht, wxWidgets mit Visual Studio zu kompilieren.

Ich habe hier vor einiger Zeit zu einer Anleitung für VS 2012 beigetragen, sollte aber auch für 2010 funktionieren:
http://wiki.wxwidgets.org/Compiling_Using_MSVC_On_The_Commandline


----------



## DuffCola (12. Juni 2013)

Mh.
Ok ich probiers ma.


----------



## DuffCola (12. Juni 2013)

Na klasse jetzt kriege ich da auch wieder ne Error Meldung....
Langsam nervt es(Euch wahrscheinlich schon lange...)


----------



## ComFreek (12. Juni 2013)

Probiere es mal mit einem frischen Neudownload von wxWidgets.


----------



## DuffCola (12. Juni 2013)

Schon versucht.
wxMSW-2.9.4-Setup.exe


----------



## deepthroat (12. Juni 2013)

Bitte kopiere nächstesmal bitte einfach den Text aus dem Konsolenfenster statt den Screenshots. Text läßt sich am besten als Text verarbeiten.

Fehler 0xc0000135 bedeutet das der Compiler nicht starten konnte. Es gibt also ein Installationsproblem mit deinem Visual Studio bzw. dem Compiler.

\edit: hast du denn auch das vcvarsall.bat ausgeführt? Gab's da irgendwelche Fehler? Wenn, dann zeige uns bitte die gesamte Ausgabe. (copy'n'paste!)


----------



## DuffCola (12. Juni 2013)

Ah ok habe gerade geshen , dass wenn ich  vcvarsall.bat ausführe diesen Fehler bekomme:
Setting environment for using Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 x86 tools.
ERROR: Cannot determine the location of the VS Common Tools folder.


----------



## ComFreek (12. Juni 2013)

Probiere mal die Lösungen hier aus: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...-cannot-determine-the-location-of-the-vs-comm


----------

